# A Free Compressor / Need Educated!



## jpfabricator (Jun 12, 2016)

A friend gave me a compressor and 5hp baldor 1pz motor for the labor of loading it.




The pair is bolted to a massive piece of I beam. I smoked a half dozen sawzall blades cutting the mounting bolts that had it secured to the concret!
I got it off the trailer and into the shop right before a rainstorm dumpped about 1.5" of rain.

The motor turns without any squeeking or grinding, and the compressor head seems to want to pump (I havent put the juice to it yet).
My question is, does anyone know what make/model this is? Are replacement parts available? Should I rebuild before putting into opperation?
Any help and advice will be greatly welcomed!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jun 13, 2016)

You are probably okay to simply clean it up, flush and service the crank case oil and, if everything still seems good, try it.  If there are problems on the inside, it is unlikely that it will instantly disintegrate.  Basically, if it sounds bad, does not pump well, overheats - then repair what is wrong.   If it isn't broken, then don't try to fix it.

I'm guessing you have plenty of other projects, and don't need another.


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2016)

Clean air filter first,


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Jake,
i can't say for certain by the picture, but you may have a twin cylinder speedaire compressor.
regardless of manufacturer, old pumps like those twins are made for long service lives.
i would change the oil, use 30 wt Non Detergent oil
blow out the air filters (or replace them if they are really trashed)
then put juice to it! 
if it knocks real bad, you may need to build the pump.
most old school air compressors can be rebuilt.
they are pretty much like putting a small engine together, sans an elaborate valvetrain and camshaft.
they have pistons and rings much like IC engines too.
i hope it works out for you
all the best!


----------



## kvt (Jun 13, 2016)

that looks like an old Kellogg American pump and they are still around,  I have one version of the pump but it needs some new reed valves.  
 Here is a site that has repair parts and you can look at them.  
http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/kel...94_404.html?osCsid=9s0dvqhukpipnm8mpv3ievgrt5

A Ulma Doctor said change the and replace with 30wt non detergent.    These old two stage pumps are a beast and can keep up with most air tools and other items.  I know my dad use to run a 3/4 drive impact off his ,   and I ran a old sand blaster tank for doing a trailer and never had to wait on the compressor to pump up.  
   I would work/check the motor out real well and then find a nice 60 plus tank  pipe it all into.   Do note, that the compressor and the lines will get hot so make sure you have air flow over them.


----------



## fixit (Jun 13, 2016)

NICE SCORE !


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 13, 2016)

+1 on what KVT said.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 13, 2016)

To me it looks like a champion.

The back is a centrifugal  unloader that allows it to come up to speed before pumping.

Valves almost always leak so volume not good but they come apart and some lapping compound on a glass sheet usually fixes that right up.

You can super - charge it by adding a high volume electric blower to the intake to overcome air cleaner losses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 16, 2016)

I serched the part number on the compressor crankcase. It turns out it's a champion R 10 model.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## kvt (Jun 16, 2016)

Still a nice compressor.   It should work real nice.   It will be fun to see how you set it up.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 16, 2016)

The massive piece of "I" beam is going to get repurposed into the top rail of a heavy duty shop press. I will mount the compressor and motor to a piece of channel  iron, then be perched on top of two pipe legs.
The whole setup will be able to have the 60 gallon airtank I have scooted under it.
I have a 3 pz motor that I may swap (if speed and up match) so the single pz motor can be used elsewhere. 
Stay tuned for the next episod!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Bradrock (Jun 18, 2016)

That's a nice score! Having big air is a real boost to any shop.
You probably already know, But you'll want your motor wired through a pressure switch & you also want a safety pop off valve in the system.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 18, 2016)

I spied a 60 gal Ingersol Rand with a locked up comp head on craigslist last night. I'm going to call them in a few hours.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## kvt (Jun 18, 2016)

good for you, but ho old is this tank and how much rust inside it.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 18, 2016)

The I-R looks fairly new. I have a tank from the 60's as an alternative. It has no switch ,pop offs, plumbing, or a mounting plate. I figured I'd spend around the same amount piecing the old tank, motor, and comp head together.
If the I-R checks out its a matter of swapping comp heads, and wire it up.
It's all pending on the I-R's current owner.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 18, 2016)

I temporarily wired the motor, and there was no smoke!
The comp head pumps air too.

The IR compressor already has a "looker" but I'm next in line if he doesn't  want it.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Bradrock (Jun 18, 2016)

Get the biggest tank you can. I have a 120 & I can paint and sand blast for a looong time on a tank of air. you can get carried away on these projects though! A few years ago I spotted one on the way to the scrap yard. I told the guy to bring it to my place instead. I thought it looked like new crank bearings would fix it.
Well...Bearings, new crankshaft, four connecting rods,four pistons,one new cylinder jug, all new valves,new unloader.
But the 7.5hp motor was 3 phase! New transformer on the pole,120 foot trench,new heavier cables,new 200 amp box & breakers,new 20hp rotary phase convertor,magnetic motor starter& pressure switch, etc!
But the compressor was only $200.00! Heh..Heh


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 18, 2016)

I have 2 20 gallon airtank that came off an 18 wheeler I salvaged. If any thing becomes an airhogg, I will plumb one of the tanks inline to add volume.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

